# concerned about my satanoperca daemons



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, i have 4 4" satanoperca daemon that are behaving strangely... they keep on twitching, it's hard to explain but it looks like they're jerking their bodies every now and then. The daemons are still eating and they seem to be doing okay but their fins are closed and they look visibly less healthy. They in a 50 gallon grow out with 2 satanoperca jurupari at 5" and 2 geophagus surinanemsis at 3.5", both of the other species look perfectly healthy. Anyone able to shed some light on this behavior? Also, just a note, the 2x surinanemsis were added 3 days ago without being quarantined so parasites or maybe disease are a potential culprit although the surinanemsis looks extremely healthy.

The characteristics make me think gill flukes, does this sound right? their condition is worsening as time progresses so i want to try and identify what this is and treat them asap


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Parasites of some sort might be also a problem, are they also scraping against ornaments and the sand?


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

Chronick said:


> Hi everyone, i have 4 4" satanoperca daemon that are behaving strangely... they keep on twitching, it's hard to explain but it looks like they're jerking their bodies every now and then. The daemons are still eating and they seem to be doing okay but their fins are closed and they look visibly less healthy. They in a 50 gallon grow out with 2 satanoperca jurupari at 5" and 2 geophagus surinanemsis at 3.5", both of the other species look perfectly healthy. Anyone able to shed some light on this behavior? Also, just a note, the 2x surinanemsis were added 3 days ago without being quarantined so parasites or maybe disease are a potential culprit although the surinanemsis looks extremely healthy.
> 
> The characteristics make me think gill flukes, does this sound right? their condition is worsening as time progresses so i want to try and identify what this is and treat them asap


Try PM-ing Graeme. He has been breeding numerous geos species for sometime and maybe he has seen these symptoms. My opinion he would be my first choice for information a possible cure. Good Luck!


----------

